# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  new "best"

## FDibbins

woohoo, just made 6000 (6001) rep points  :Smilie: 

*does the happy dance*

----------


## zbor

Congrats.
I think there should be new notes.
Because I, with 3500 has same description - beyond repute.

----------


## Tony Valko

Spoken in my best "Yinzer" accent:

So, you gonna buy us a beer or what?  :Wink: 

Congrats are in order. I predict you'll top the list soon.

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks guys, its only coz I have no life.  Tony, you want a Sam Adams?

----------


## Tony Valko

> Tony, you want a Sam Adams?



If that's all that's available.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sam Capricci

Congratulations!  For me, every point I get is a new best.  :Wink: 

I'm sometimes amazed at how quickly I see some people hit guru with barely 1000 posts (even a few with less) - it's like almost every post they make they get a rep (not sour grape though it sounds like it).  Maybe you and Tony can have an iron city beer together.   :Cool:

----------


## daddylonglegs

> woohoo, just made 6000 (6001) rep points



Hey, Ford - nice going!





> So, you gonna buy us a beer or what?



Mine's a cider (Angry Orchard?) - you can FedEx it over, I'll drink it in a week or two  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks DDL.  I will email my daughter in Luton to send you 1?

----------


## MarvinP

Can we see how many rep points we have, without being a mod?

----------


## FDibbins

anyone can, just click on the Settings button, top right

----------


## MarvinP

Got it.  Thanks.  This is our own rep but seeing others isn't possible?  (without being a mod?)

----------


## FDibbins

yes, that is correct

----------


## Fotis1991

Gongr Ford!!! Well done! :Smilie: 





> ...This is our own rep but seeing others isn't possible? (without being a mod?)



No.

----------


## daddylonglegs

You can't see the actual values but you can see who has the most

Community > Member List > sort by reputation

----------


## xladept

Way to go Ford! :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks Orin  :Smilie:

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Congrats!!!  :Smilie:   :Wink:   :Smilie: 

I had a plan to move over to the top (you and someother) in the member list but after hearing your current rep points it made me to drop that idea completely.

I thought that top 3 (In the member list) may be nearly 5k rep points.  But now I can realize the approximate rep points of the members who stands in the top of the member list  :Smilie: 

Because for me it took 10k post to get 3k rep points and I don't know whether I can able to make another 10k posts and surely that time you and others will be in double the rep points lol  :Smilie: 

Remarkable achievement and congrats once again  :Wink:

----------


## john55

Congrats! Congrats!  :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

@Ford: congratulations!

@DLL: I keep wondering when, or more likely, IF, I will ever overtake *you*!  Seems I've been on your tail for a while BUT ...

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks guys, I credit it to not having much of a life LOL
(actually, I work 2nd shift - a lot of desk work, so I have the time to be here) :EEK!:

----------


## TMS

Hi Ford, I hope you don't mind me jumping on your bandwagon, but I just hit 7007 today  (no, not my age, although I do feel like that some days  :Smilie:  )

You dancing?   :Wink: 

Regards, TMS

----------


## FDibbins

Thats awesome Trevor, and no Im not dancing, Im just trying to keep you in my sights  :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

Trust me, I'm watching my back too!   :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

well, seeing as you ARE like the 4th prime James, you should be good at that

----------


## TMS

> 4th prime James



I have no idea what that means  :Confused:

----------


## FDibbins

7 James Bonds
(7 = the 4th priime number - figured that would get you  :Wink: )

----------


## TMS

Love it ... would never have got there without help.  Way too lateral for me.  :Smilie:   First time I've ever been likened to James Bond.  That will make the wife laugh (in a nice way, I'm sure)

----------


## FDibbins

Hey, you could even say you are a JB that looks both ways?

(s'OK, my village keeps calling)

----------


## daddylonglegs

> .....I just hit 7007 today......







> @DLL: I keep wondering when, or more likely, IF, I will ever overtake *you*!  Seems I've been on your tail for a while BUT ...



I think it's *when* - you aren't far behind  :Frown: 

I'm hoping I'll catch NBVC before you catch me, then I can maintain my position!

----------


## Fotis1991

> Trust me, *I'm watching my back too*!



That's good!!! Look what happened to me because i didn't do that! :Wink:

----------


## TMS

> Look what happened to me because i didn't do that!



What? You ended up as a Moderator?  :Wink:

----------


## Fotis1991

Not yet(As i know)!! :Wink:  Do you know something more about that? :Wink:  :Smilie: 

What i mean is that when i "catced" the 5000 rep points and i was number 8, i stopped look at member's list. When i looked again 2 months later i was(& still i am) number 10!!

----------


## daddylonglegs

> @DLL: I keep wondering when, or more likely, IF, I will ever overtake *you*!  Seems I've been on your tail for a while BUT ...



 :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## TMS

@DLL: think I'll hang fire before ordering the champagne ... I'm guessing this might yo-yo for a while. But it's a nice feeling for the moment  :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

@DLL: sorry, looks like it might have "taken"  :Cool:    Currently 7129  :Smilie: 

Am I far behind NBVC?

----------


## FDibbins

about 200, I think

----------


## Fotis1991

Exactly 94! :Wink:

----------


## FDibbins

around about that  :Wink:   I should have used excel to calc the diff  :EEK!:

----------


## TMS

@Ford/Fotis: thanks.  

NBVC doesn't seem to be making much of a contribution these days, so I'm guessing his rep count is going to be fairly static.  I've been averaging about 6 points a day, not that I'm counting / paying a lot of attention, so ... if it stays at that rate, we're looking at a couple of weeks or so.

@Ford: sorry for hijacking your good news thread.  If I get to Number 3, maybe I should start one of my own, what do you think?

Cheers, Trevor

----------


## xladept

Number 1 may be elusive as I keep giving rep to shg :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

I suspect that your contribution to shg's coffers is the least of my problems  :Smilie: 

I'll just keep plugging away and see what happens.  But feel free to "share the love"

Cheers, TMS

----------


## FDibbins

> @Ford: sorry for hijacking your good news thread.  If I get to Number 3, maybe I should start one of my own, what do you think?
> Cheers, Trevor



Not a problem at all, I welcome it  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

woohoo, another milestone...just made 7000 RP's 
and btw, TMS, you ARE ar #3 - congrats...behind shg and jerry

----------


## TMS

Thanks Ford ... you know me, shy and retiring  :Wink: .  I suspect I will be behind shg and Jerry for some time to come  :Frown:   I note that DLL is back up to number 4 and you seem to be making rapid progress.  Maybe need to watch my back  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Still, I have all the Avatar pictures back to Number 6!

----------


## FDibbins

shg-8804
JB-8766
TMS-7579
DDL-7273
NBVC-7234

I sat on 7990~ for ages, like it was stuck there

----------


## TMS

7990~ ???

I've been away on holiday for a month with only an iPad so I've not been able to offer any complex formula or VBA solutions and it's been a bit quiet on the rep front  :Frown:

----------


## FDibbins

oops I meant 6990~ lol

----------


## TMS

I guessed  :Wink: 

Sadly, even when I have offered solutions, I haven't seen a lot of rep to show for it  :Frown:   Like you, it seems to stick sometimes.

----------


## bhenlee

Congratulations!!!! you earned it..

Still a long long way for me  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks, hang inthere, it just take a while  :Smilie:

----------


## sweep

......and to think, I'd just come over to the water cooler to brag about making it to 1000 points!  Still a LONG way to go to catch you guys!

----------


## Pete_UK

Ah, Sweep, if you work it from the *ratio* of reps to posts, then yours at 1000/2809 will be quite high. I just passed 4k yesterday (4029 now), so my ratio is about 42% according to Trevor.

Pete

----------


## FDibbins

Sweep, congrats!!

I just hit the 30k posts yesterday (anyone else think I need to get a life?)

----------


## Pete_UK

Well, Ford, considering you joined the forum only two days before me, you've certainly been a lot more prolific !!

Congratulations.

Pete

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks Pete.  Also, mods should have a higher post count, just for doing their job  :Smilie:

----------


## Pete_UK

Yeah, but even if you take away a third of those posts as "moderator messages", that's still twice as prolific as me, and I don't regard myself as a slouch <bg>.

Pete

----------


## FDibbins

I have a fair bit of time at work, and work 2nd shift, so can spend a bit of time when I get home - missus is alseep by then

----------


## Pete_UK

I retired last year, but I used to work from home for myself before then - I posted more frequently before I retired, as I was always on the computer all day. Nowadays I can spend time in the garden or going out without feeling guilty.

Pete

----------


## xladept

Congratulations Sweep! :Smilie: 

I've got about a 38% ratio for total posts and about 91% rep/thread :Frown:

----------

